# Resource guarding against cats and other dogs



## jnybeth (Feb 2, 2010)

So, my dog has started resource guarding against my cats and friend's dog when they visit. He growls and charges them if they come near any of "his" things. It's quite unsettling for my cats who are just starting to trust that he won't try to kill them in the house (We adopted him about two months ago). When my friend brought her dog over for a visit, he wouldn't let her play with any of his toys. He even snapped at her when she picked up an old tree branch off of the ground, something he has had no interest in, what-so-ever. He does not do this with me or my boyfriend. We have practiced NILIF with him since he was adopted. I don't want it to evolve into something worse, is there anything I can do to nip this in the bud?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Have you been doing any of the training to prevent/curb the Resource Guarding?


----------



## jnybeth (Feb 2, 2010)

I am relatively new to dog ownership and don't know much about training tactics to cure or prevent this problem, which is why I am asking for help. I have only had the dog for two months and don't know anything about his past (he is a rescue). What else can I do?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Here's a short link on some of the training tactics for Resource Guarding. 
While Resource Guarding is really intended for dog and human interactions that training can carry-over to dog-on-dog but, not to the same degree. 

The idea is to teach the dog that they don't have to defend the resources...they always get it back or get something of greater value.

http://www.berkeleyhumane.org/PDFs/Resources/Resource_Guarding.pdf


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Be careful with the cats. One snap and you could have a dead cat. 

When my dog started this she could not eat her dinner out of a bowl for a few weeks. she got fed one kibble at a time (and had to do something for that kibble). I had the cats around her when I did this. 

I worked at this so much that now she will eat the cat will come over and eat out oif her dish. One cat will even take food out ofher mouth and there is no trouble over it. It was a lot of work but it paid off.


----------



## jnybeth (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for your advice! Some of the things listed on that web-page, we have been doing like the trading up, and he knows leave it and drop it. We will start practicing the other tactics too. He isn't bothered when I or my BF take his things away, so when he growls at the cats, I have usually just taken his object away from him. When I do that, he usually quiets down and just stares at me until I give it back. I was thinking, when this happens, I should take his object and place it next to the cat and treat him, so he learns that that his object near the cat can be a good thing. Do you think that is a good idea? Also, up to now, I have been feeding the cats upstairs away from the dog. Should I start feeding them at the same time in the same room? I would definitely keep the cats food up high so that they would be safe.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

When he growls at the cats do not take his object away. That only reinforces that he will lose the object. His problem is how to deal with the cats and that's not his decision to make....it's yours. Get between him and the cat....showing him that you'll take care of the 'issue'. 

No reprimands, no threats...just calmly step between them. He should be watching you which is fine....his job is done as you'll deal with the cats, not him. 

Food is too high value IMO to try and teach the concept of sharing even with dog on dog much less with cats.


----------



## jnybeth (Feb 2, 2010)

Ahh, I see. That makes sense, thanks. I appreciate your help in this matter.


----------

